# Thermometer Alternatives?



## msstatedawg (May 25, 2013)

I don't have a "meat thermometer." All I have is a long turkey frying thermometer and a candy thermometer. Can one of those be used to check the internal temp of a stuffed pork loin I'm smoking?


----------



## woodcutter (May 25, 2013)

It is hard to use those types of thermometers in the smoker to watch progress as they get smoked covered and you need to open the door to read them. Most members use a digital probe thermometer that can be read from outside of the smoker. Maverick 732 has 2 probes and has been holding up pretty well.


----------



## jarjarchef (May 25, 2013)

Based on those 2 options...I would use the candy thermometer. It will give you a finer detailed reading......I know Walmart has a pocket digital thermometer for about $10, they also have a single remote for $30ish........


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 25, 2013)

Dawg, I feel your pain. Nothing worse than trying to find a therm. that will work. I don't feel you should use a Candy therm. so here's a tip. Go to your local Grocer and look at the things that hang in your way as you look at counters of food. They have cheap Therms. you can get and calibrate ( ask if you need) them and go from there.

As Bobby Mcfarin say "Don't Worry...be happy...don't worry be happy"
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






WE've got you back my Brother in smoke...

Have fun and . . .


----------

